# a little something....



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Any guesses? 
Hint: A MOTM reissue..........(after 39 years, they're back)


Yup...those white pieces are Glow parts !

When?: End of May (Yes... This May)
The Box may look something like this....









Stay tuned for more info :thumbsup:

Denis


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

3 kits in one box????
:hat:
The only one I have is the Dr. Jeckyll. I would love to get my hands on the Mr. Hyde though….and the Dracula, and the Frankenstein (which were out when I first got into this hobby again, in the late 1990's, right????). What I really want is the Wolfman!

Oh, and of course I bought the Moebius reissue of the Creature, but have not built him yet.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

These should be arriving in Toronto today...They hitched a ride with Giant Lizard (that we have been waiting for) but still need to be boxed... I'll keep you posted on everything I know ....and yes Dracula- Jekyll/Hyde ...1 box.
These are the MOTM reissues from 39 years ago that were only released in Canada now called Custom Builders kits...
Denis


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Are they USA bound also?
With the Giant Lizard? Is this Monarch? Or Moebius? Or something else?
Stop being a p***k tease, Denis, and spit it out.


:freak:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll try and answer your questions in order....
Yep,
Yep
Yep
Nope
Nope
Not sure what a "p***k tease" is ?
But I'm sure it's a good thing???
I got the kit picture from an anonymous source (He who shall remain nameless)... all I can say is they will be boxed by the end of May...
More info as I get it :wave:
Cheers
Denis


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Denis,

These are not MOTM reissues, but rather Monster Scenes. The MOTM had larger rectangular bases, Drac only had one set of legs and arms, and Jekyll and Hyde were two different kits with different legs and torsos. You can clearly see the second set of Drac legs in the crouching position and the second set of arms designed to hold his intended "victim".

Just to clarify a little.

Tory


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Well, I'm confused. These are the Monsters of the Movies Aurora kits.



















The question that remains, is where are the bases and accessories?
And I'm seeing three sets of legs here, but one of them looks different then the above models. The Jeckyll/Hyde models all show straight legs, but there is a bent set of legs here, and they're not Dracula's. Also, I'm only seeing two torso fronts. One is missing:










Perhaps Denis can enlighten us….please, with sugar on top?
:tongue:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Hmmmm - most interesting. I know Allen at Mega peeks in on these threads.
Allen - would these be up for pre-order soon. My guess is they'r going to be limited and move fast


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Bobby, see my post just above yours. It explains everything.

Tory


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Aurora-brat said:


> Bobby, see my post just above yours. It explains everything.


When I think "Monster Scenes", I'm thinking Dr. Deadly, the Hanging Cage, the Pendulum, Vampirella, etc, etc. I don't recall these pieces Denis is showing being in the original bunch. What Monster Scenes are you talking about??? What am I missing?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

You have to realize the Monster Scenes were very short lived due to parents moaning and groaning about the subject matter. I think these were the ones that never made it to production


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Dracula, Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde (one kit with 3 heads) and The Giant Insect were part of the second wave of Monster Scenes kits that were never released in the US, only Canada. Dracula and Jekyll/Hyde were later reissued in the Monsters of the Movies line. The kits pictured above are the Monster Scenes versions with the extra parts and smaller bases.

Tory


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Jimmy B said:


> I think these were the ones that never made it to production


I'm not so sure about that. Denis???


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Aurora-brat said:


> Denis,
> 
> These are not MOTM reissues, but rather Monster Scenes. The MOTM had larger rectangular bases, Drac only had one set of legs and arms, and Jekyll and Hyde were two different kits with different legs and torsos. You can clearly see the second set of Drac legs in the crouching position and the second set of arms designed to hold his intended "victim".
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification Tory, all I got was this one picture, there might be more, I'll see what I can find out. 
Denis


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Aurora-brat said:


> Dracula, Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde (one kit with 3 heads) and The Giant Insect were part of the second wave of Monster Scenes kits that were never released in the US, only Canada. Dracula and Jekyll/Hyde were later reissued in the Monsters of the Movies line. The kits pictured above are the Monster Scenes versions with the extra parts and smaller bases.
> 
> Tory


So with only two torso fronts in this new box, you then have to choose if you want to build either Dr. Jeckyll or Mr. Hyde???? More clarification please.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

The Canada issue Monster Scenes of the Jeckle and Hyde figure has one torso(the jacket),three heads and you can change the head as he changes from Jeckle to Hyde,the MOTM version gave you Jeckle in a new Lab coat and table with a choice of 2 heads Jeckle and a starting to change head also the legs are similar to the standing legs in the MS setand the MOTM Hyde was just the Monster Scenes Hyde with single head no choice,I do believe they(Jeckle,Hyde and Dracula )came with different leg and arm choices also in keeping with the Monster Scenes theme,the larger bases were tooled for the release of all three figures to include them in the MOTM range
hope this helps a little
cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:

PS I'll be getting a set a I only have the MOTM ones


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> So with only two torso fronts in this new box, you then have to choose if you want to build either Dr. Jeckyll or Mr. Hyde???? More clarification please.


Monster Scenes have/had interchangeable pieces. You get one torso with Hyde/Jekyll. You swap out arms, and heads for varying display options. 

Jekyll and Hyde essentially has one body with varying display capabilities.

I posted some shots of painted prototypes that Monarch sent me in a another thread.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=396612

Dracula has an extra set of grabbing arms and "pooping" legs (for lack of a better term, this is what they have been called.)

If you paint Dracula and Hyde's pants and arms the same color---you can even swap out legs and arms back and forth.

These kits were only released in Canada back in the day. in America they were re-tooled and released as Monsters of the Movies. Smaller bases discarded: Jekyll and Hyde made into 2 separate kits.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

That's cool. I just wanted to make sure I can put the "poopy" legs on Mr. Hyde. I think he'll look great with "poopy" legs. I already built the MOTM Dr. Jeckyll here:

http://www.bobbysmonstermodels.com/jekyll_motm.html

I just want to make sure Mr. Hyde looks different. As far as Dracula, I'll put him on the step. Well, that all being said, it's a damn shame we're not getting any accessories for Mr. Hyde. I think he needs a top hat, a cane, and a lamppost, but that's just me.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Soooooooo......Where do we pre-order?? Ohhh Mega1????


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

OMG……..ooooohhh…….ahhhhhhhhh……look what I accidentally found when looking for The Fly pics (I want The Fly sooo bad):


















I am so excited. I feel like a little kid with Christmas coming right around the corner. This is so cool.
Thank you Scott.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, we know what these aren't. They aren't Monster Scenes kits (Owned by DENCOMM) and they aren't MOTM's (Case and Point: no rectangular diorama bases.)! So what are they? They are the same Man-sters used in both the MS and MOTM kits. Now, those of use who do not have any of these or their options can own and display them next to whatever MOTM or MS dio we have! Personally I will not display them on a rectangular base but I will display them in my ever growing Monster Scene scenes! 
Bring it on Scott

Bobby: A Fly kit/conversion in this scale would be the "bees knees"! :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Bobby: A Fly kit/conversion in this scale would be the "bees knees"! :thumbsup:


Yes, that is what we need!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> ...What I really want is the Wolfman!


Same here. I might pick this threebie up for the Jekyll/Hyde figures though.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Well I will probably sock one of these away in the rainy day stash. Been doing that with the other "Scenes" kits. There is a crazy idea for them swirling around in the idea vault!

Rob


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Aurora-brat said:


> Denis,
> 
> These are not MOTM reissues, but rather Monster Scenes. The MOTM had larger rectangular bases, Drac only had one set of legs and arms, and Jekyll and Hyde were two different kits with different legs and torsos. You can clearly see the second set of Drac legs in the crouching position and the second set of arms designed to hold his intended "victim".
> 
> ...


Correct.
Anyone unfamiliar can check this section of my site dealing with Monster Scenes
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/kits.htm

And this section covers the MOTM kits
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/other/other.htm


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Bobby: A Fly kit/conversion in this scale would be the "bees knees"! :thumbsup:


Or, you could just pick this Graveyard Scenes kit up.

(click image to go to page with OOB review)


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks Tay! Very informative.
Now all we need is the Animal Pit and the Dungeon, and we're set.


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

TAY666 said:


> Or, you could just pick this Graveyard Scenes kit up.
> 
> (click image to go to page with OOB review)


Did he get these back in stock? Last time a buddy of mine checked they were sold out of Fly.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Forgot Cult had these available! I would like to obtain just the FLY head though. I have a great kit bash for it in mind!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Anton Phibes said:


> Did he get these back in stock? Last time a buddy of mine checked they were sold out of Fly.


Says in stock on Steve's site.
Though, it seems he only has the deluxe figure and base combo available.
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/The-Mu...figure-and-base--Graveyard-Scenes_p_2479.html

Steve - if you just want a head, then you need to talk Rob into making one.
He already has replacement heads for the Moebius Jekyll kit. 
http://monstermodelreview.com/mmrparts.htm
Maybe you could get him to do an even smaller version for the MS line.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I've thought about it. 
In the meantime, I thought about looking for a toy ant or fly or any type of insect that my have a head that would look good on a MS-esque body. In the past we were thinking of doing a MANT kit. (half man and half ant) John Goodman did a parody of the fly in the show Matinee.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> In the past we were thinking of doing a MANT kit. (half man and half ant) John Goodman did a parody of the fly in the show Matinee.


Fun movie!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Oh man, a Mant, and a Fly would be great additions to Dr Deadly's menagerie.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

his old Fly kit by Reto Resin fits right in....

Mcdee


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Salt meet wound. Wound meet salt. Rub*rub*rub,lol.

Great kit. Someday one will become available at the same time I have the money to buy it. Fate has ordained this.:thumbsup:

or I am gonna get in your will. Wanna adopt me,lol?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> his old Fly kit by Reto Resin fits right in....


There is a name I was hoping to never hear again.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I'll be buying tons of these kits. And to clarify, Dencom bought the rights to the NAME Monster Scenes. This certainly does not imply that he has the rights to anything Aurora put out under this banner. Think about it. If that were the case we would have never have seen any reissues of any of the Aurora monster kits or zorro or wildlife etc. and the styrene world would be a lonely place for us monster kit builders.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Phibes if it's any consolation I was rooting for you on the one I sold. That other dude sniped ya.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

TAY666 said:


> There is a name I was hoping to never hear again.


The fly, retro resin or Gene? :drunk:

Do you think this fly kit will ever see the light of day again? It does have that Aurora look about it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

From what I know about this kit, I believe it was sculpted by Jeff Yagher and Gene Toparcean/Retroresin produced it. Gene died in 2010? 
I heard the molds are gone. So, unless Jeff has the original sculpture and can sell the rights to remold it, there won't be any more legitimate issues of the kit.
Other than this I know nothing of Gene or even how many kits were produced ?
Denis


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

If you go to the Clubhouse and search the thread "Retro Resin: The End" it pretty much captures the full tragic story.

I know there was also a MoM Mummy kit as well that I tried to get but that didn't work out. Won't drudge up the details now. As for the molds and rights I haven't a clue


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> The fly, retro resin or Gene? :drunk:


Retro Resin.
While Gene might have had a couple cool kits, he also burned a lot of bridges in this hobby.
Most of his line were resin copies of styrene kits, and a few non-styrene kits.
And some of his business practices were not looked on favorably
Like using other people build-up pics without permission. Then when they would email him to complain he would send them profanity laden emails claiming things were the other way around and they had stolen his pic.

Besides that, he ticked off a lot of people here when he tried to stop Moebius from producing the Dr Jekyll by claiming he owned the rights to it.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=196713

Needless to say, he is right up there with LAPCO in some people's books.


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Jimmy B said:


> If you go to the Clubhouse and search the thread "Retro Resin: The End" it pretty much captures the full tragic story.
> 
> I know there was also a MoM Mummy kit as well that I tried to get but that didn't work out. Won't drudge up the details now. As for the molds and rights I haven't a clue



I had one of those. I sold it for a bundle after I painted it up. I have never had that FLY tho.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Yep that's the one Phibes. Bought it - just never received it


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey Denis,
Anymore news on these? Just curious...


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Me Want


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Hey Denis,
> Anymore news on these? Just curious...


June 1st 
https://www.facebook.com/MonarchMod...2467067808220/628782480510009/?type=1&theater
Denis


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah, man!!!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

What I don't get is if its that close (and I hope it is) why don't I see it up for pre-order anywhere?


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Maybe it's a limited run?? Didn't someone say that the parts were being boxed by Monarch themselves…not in China?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That is correct they are already here....bagged....they came with the Gorgo order... They are being boxed in Canada
Mcdee


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> That is correct they are already here....bagged....they came with the Gorgo order... They are being boxed in Canada
> Mcdee


*Forgive me, but what does that mean?? meaning what kind of time frame are we looking at to box them up and ship them to the USA?*

Z


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Monarch, on their Facebook page, right here https://www.facebook.com/MonarchMod...2467067808220/628782480510009/?type=1&theater stated they will be available JUNE 1ST....
from that I gather it takes a couple to 3 weeks to box and distribute.
Denis


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

who will the monarch monsters be available from.........

a few pics of some of my monsters of the movies fly sculpt and frends just for fun.. pics not very good:freak:


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Those are really cool gaz91! I am partial to your It! build, very nice, did you sculpt that yourself?

Rob


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Rob P. said:


> Those are really cool gaz91! I am partial to your It! build, very nice, did you sculpt that yourself?
> 
> Rob


cheers Rob :thumbsup:, yes i did the sculpts


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

gaz91 said:


> cheers Rob :thumbsup:, yes i did the sculpts


Gaz91,
Would love to get a copy of "It" from you if you ever cast one up...looks GREAT!

MMM


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Gaz91,
> Would love to get a copy of "It" from you if you ever cast one up...looks GREAT!
> 
> MMM


I will keep that in mind. tried to cast my sculpts before but cant get it right. may try again at a later date


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Every time this thread bumps I'm jumping on looking for pre-order info on the Monarch Dracula, J&H.


Not seeing it anywhere. So I'm going to fold my arms over my chest, hold my breath and not ask another word about it.
Not one word. You mark me. I mean it.
I'm dead serious


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Bump…LOL, I just had to get Jimmy's hopes up.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Jimmy B said:


> Every time this thread bumps I'm jumping on looking for pre-order info on the Monarch Dracula, J&H.
> 
> 
> Not seeing it anywhere. So I'm going to fold my arms over my chest, hold my breath and not ask another word about it.
> ...


Hi Jimmy...Here's an update from Scott,
The 1/13 scale kits are a little behind because the boxes are still be created. Too much time and energy being spent on part fulfillment for defective gorgo's. it was hoped it wouldn't impact getting the other projects in motion, but it did. To say the little vamp and Jekyll are a month behind would be a accurate statement. Perhaps only three weeks. How it will be sold remains to be seen. But direct sales are going to lead the way initially. This is a premium kit with a lot of money invested in every part of the production, the box, the instructions, the illustrations, the plastic, and the extras. It ain't gonna be cheap when it goes to regular distribution. Plus it is two full figure kits, plus alternate arms, legs, heads, and bonus glow pieces. The box is big. All parts on sprues and all sprues polybagged. Ultra short production never to be run again.

Denis


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

So, no pre-ordering then?


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

I've never understood the "one-time" production thing.
You already have the molds; the more you sell, the lower your amortization costs.
I understand not running a second/third, whatever run soon, especially if you have crappy sales.
However, at some point, run another run!

At least with this subject, I'm pretty sure they will sell out and sell out quick.
Hope when it does come out, I will have the funds AND be quick enough to get it.
Been waiting a very, very, very long time for these two gentlemen.

Andy
:thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

gaz91 said:


> cheers Rob :thumbsup:, yes i did the sculpts


Well crap! I was gonna ask you where you got the Fly.  I'd never seen this version and_ really like the pose_!

Should you ever decide to (or get the casting right) I would be up for one myself.

Your proportions and pose are really well done. :thumbsup:

*Now back to the original post*

Where I don't have any interest in any of the three kits I think it's really cool for those that don't have but one or two of them . Now you'll be able to get them all in one Hail Mary Pass! This should sell well.

Carl-


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm hoping this new MS kit happens in July, since the missing Gorgo part debacle has finally passed by (for the most part). I'm sorry, but the new Monster Scenes book really has me itching to get hold of these 2 missing characters.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Bobby tell the truth... you bumped this so I'd get excited and look didn't you?


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Jimmy B said:


> Bobby tell the truth... you bumped this so I'd get excited and look didn't you?


LOL, I just saw you had signed the last post, and thought, "Oh no, I got Jimmy's hopes up again." Sorry. I'm just getting antsy! I've noticed not many people are chiming in about missing Gorgo parts anymore, and I thought (hoped) maybe Scott is pushing the new MS characters forward finally. One can only hope! Now, we just need Mcdougall to give us a play by play update….which I'm sure he will seeing as his thread has been bumped up again.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

YUP....no news yet
Mcdee


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

There HAVE been updates from the distribution end on OTHER Monarch releases, but not this, which leads me to believe this set will be a Monarch website exclusive. Unlike the original Aurora release (and the Revell '99 reissue) I do not believe Dracula will be licensed through Universal, which means, like MOST GK producers (myself included) there will be a need to stay off radar. Of course I usually only need to be unnoticed for 40 or 50 sales before I break even (not having invested tens of thousands of dollars in tooling...:wave. So perhaps UMA would NOT be a great place to beat the drum for this (just sayin').
Tom


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

mcdougall said:


> To say the little vamp and Jekyll are a month behind would be a accurate statement. Perhaps only three weeks…


…and here we are, three weeks past June 1st, and…???????

:tongue:


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

We're in the home stretch here guys. Deep breaths. In. Out. Good. Now clap your heels together and say ""There's no place like Transylvania. There's no place like Transylvania."

Seriously though---these have seen production, and apparently Dungeon and Animal Pit are getting closer to being back on the rails. Exciting times to be a MS fan.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Anton Phibes said:


> We're in the home stretch here guys. Deep breaths. In. Out. Good. Now clap your heels together and say ""There's no place like Transylvania. There's no place like Transylvania."
> 
> Deep breaths; fine. HOLDING one's breath....NOT recommended.
> Tom


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

TAY666 said:


> Correct.
> Anyone unfamiliar can check this section of my site dealing with Monster Scenes
> http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/kits.htm
> 
> ...



Tay - FYI - just spoke with Buzz Conroy. He painted the built up Monster Scenes Draculas pictured in the centre and the right. He tells me that these are NOT original Monster Scenes Draculas but rather are reversed engineered copies.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

pem1 said:


> Tay - FYI - just spoke with Buzz Conroy. He painted the built up Monster Scenes Draculas pictured in the centre and the right. He tells me that these are NOT original Monster Scenes Draculas but rather are reversed engineered copies.


Yeah. Same for the Jekyll and Hyde on their page.
They were the only painted versions I ever saw online when I was working on that section.
Which is why I asked Buzz if I could use the pix back when he posted them in 2008
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=224899
(holy crap, it's been 6 years!!!)


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Here we are getting ready to roll into September now. Any word on these kits?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Got me again


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

LOL, sorry Jimmy!

I had forgotten about this release and saw someone's buildup of My Hyde and remembered, "Oh yeah, whatever happened with that new model coming out?"


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Okay, so originally we were told June 1st.
Here it is now October 1st…...4 months later. Can we get a new status report on this kit???? Denis???? Anyone? Last I remember we were told the plastic parts were here, but that they needed to be boxed. Then I believe someone mentioned that we were waiting on the assembly instructions (which based upon the simplicity of these kits, most of us could do without, LOL). Anyway, just curious. 

And Jimmy, I hope you didn't see this, LOL. Sorry bud!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The Gorgo parts screw up threw a wrench into things. Having to sort it all out was a bit of a nightmare, as you can appreciate. But Scott has announced that he is expecting a shipment of kits to Toronto soon(they are on a train from Vancouver right now)... we should hear more in a week or so.
Denis


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

I DEFINITELY want to pick this set up when it's released!! Never thought I'd get my hands on one; it'll go great with my other Monster Scenes kits. CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------

